# Majas Hurka



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Today's wild game recipe is Majas Hurka. "Majas Hurka" is a Hungarian term that means "Don't even ask what this is made of, just eat it."........I'm just kiddin', "Majas Hurka" is Hungarian for hot liver sausage. This recipe is my take on a recipe from the book The Sausage-making Cookbook by Jerry Predika. I substituted pork lungs with elk lungs.










Ingredients:
2 lb - pork butt
2 lb - liver
2 lb - lungs
2 tbsp - salt
1 cup uncooked rice
2 1/2 cups - beef bouillon
2 large onions
1/2 lb - lard or shortening
1 tbsp - pepper
1 tsp - marjoram

Directions:
Boil liver and lungs together with 1 tbsp of salt. Rinse and set aside to cool.
Cook rice in the beef bouillon.
Chop onions and fry until soft.
Combine all the ingredients, except rice, and grind thru a fine plate.
Add rice, mix well, and stuff into hog casings.
Boil sausage for 10 minutes, and the fry or bake.

Comments:
The meat will grind and stuff better if it's chilled after cooking.

Lungs taste somewhat like liver and the sausage goes well with eggs, potatoes, or cabbage. Lungs are called "lights" in England.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

no words can describe this, so I am forced to make one up. that looks very "scrumtrulescent"


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It takes a lot if guts to eat like Goob eats.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd at least give it a shot if someone offered it to me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I forgot to add that this recipe will feed 8 to 10 people from Missouri or 1,535 from Salt Lake City.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

hmmm! I may have to try this if i can get some lungs and liver this weekend.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> no words can describe this, so I am forced to make one up. that looks very "scrumtrulescent"


Periodically I take some of this Hurka out of the freezer and have it for breakfast.

It's just as "scrumtrulescent" as it was the day I made it. :?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If I fill my late elk tag I'm saving both lungs. One for haggis and one for hurka.

Who doesn't love hurka?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> If I fill my late elk tag I'm saving both lungs. One for haggis and one for hurka.
> 
> Who doesn't love hurka?


I could have saved you the lungs from my elk from this week.

However, I'm not sure how I'd answer the last question.


----------

